# How do you network?



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

This is the one thing I tend to be very very bad at. I generally make a pretty decent impression on parents, teachers, and most authority figures, yet I not sure how to network or gather people for projects.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

1. Passion, resilience and integrity must always be present in your life.
2. Participate in volunteering in relevant organisations / clubs / communities / events / conventions. Your homework is to learn about the people, their lives, their inspirations, and their mission. You're the collector of experiences. 
3. Learn project management.

It's not much, but that's all I'm able to put forward at this moment.


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

Well, I learned from my mother, who basically networks for a living (she's in PR), and watching her...it's an artform. It's all about creating connections (which is basically what networking means lmao). Being friendly, finding things in common, asking _them _questions, making them comfortable. Finding out what areas you can work together in.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Miss Bingley said:


> Well, I learned from my mother, who basically networks for a living (she's in PR), and watching her...it's an artform. It's all about creating connections (which is basically what networking means lmao). Being friendly, finding things in common, asking _them _questions, making them comfortable. Finding out what areas you can work together in.


Well yeah that much is easy enough. The problem is finding people, promoting your product/project, meeting new people you are not forced to deal with on a daily bases.


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

MisterPerfect said:


> Well yeah that much is easy enough. The problem is finding people, promoting your product/project, meeting new people you are not forced to deal with on a daily bases.


I've found conventions are usually good. Any kind of larger meeting you're sent to. And maybe there's some sort of group where you live, like 'young people in law', or something, that have get togethers? I guess it's harder in the suburbs than in the city.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Miss Bingley said:


> I've found conventions are usually good. Any kind of larger meeting you're sent to. And maybe there's some sort of group where you live, like 'young people in law', or something, that have get togethers? I guess it's harder in the suburbs than in the city.


I auctually from Rural middle of no where area


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Networking is no more than being in contact with friends and acquaintances, then using them as resources for information that support your needs and interests.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Rascal01 said:


> Networking is no more than being in contact with friends and acquaintances, then using them as resources for information that support your needs and interests.


My friends are pretty useless. I tend to be the one carrying everyone.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Still networking. You are the one being worked. Your friends are the net.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Rascal01 said:


> Still networking. You are the one being worked. Your friends are the net.


Like I said my friends are "Useless". I need a useful network. I not talking about "How to make friends".

Network-Connections for work, teams, group activities 

Freinds-For fun


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Thank you for the clarification. The term "network" or networking" is currently in common use as a means to locate jobs or improve career opportunities. To network is to contact people who will provide you with information about opportunities they are aware of within their circle of friends and or employers. A network consists primarily of friends and people you know.

Another definition of the word network is to create an organized framework of things working together toward a common goal or objective. This could include people or objects. One example might be organized crime families in different locations within a country, all with the same operations.

A computer network is another example but involves objects rather than people.

I now understand your useage of the word, which is correct, but less frequently encountered.

Thank you. I have learned something from you.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Rascal01 said:


> Thank you for the clarification. The term "network" or networking" is currently in common use as a means to locate jobs or improve career opportunities. To network is to contact people who will provide you with information about opportunities they are aware of within their circle of friends and or employers. A network consists primarily of friends and people you know.
> 
> Another definition of the word network is to create an organized framework of things working together toward a common goal or objective. This could include people or objects. One example might be organized crime families in different locations within a country, all with the same operations.
> 
> ...


If I have to be friends only with people who help my career I will be bored and fake it. When I someone's friends its because I like them for some reason. I don't really find them of any use to me. Some might argue only being friends with someone so you can use them for benefit is shallow and not what friendship is about.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Networking is about using real friends to possibly assist you in your life. This is far different than simply using people to meet an end. Networking is about gathering leads to follow up on. If you want a job you may search the Internet or newspaper ads. Perhaps you will be successful, perhaps not. Networking is more about a friend telling you there is a job available at the company he works at. He may think you are a good fit for the position. He may be able to recommend you as a good potential employee. You win, your friend wins and the company wins.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Rascal01 said:


> Networking is about using real friends to possibly assist you in your life. This is far different than simply using people to meet an end. Networking is about gathering leads to follow up on. If you want a job you may search the Internet or newspaper ads. Perhaps you will be successful, perhaps not. Networking is more about a friend telling you there is a job available at the company he works at. He may think you are a good fit for the position. He may be able to recommend you as a good potential employee. You win, your friend wins and the company wins.


Again, my freinds do not provide any sort of service to me so I would basically be freinding new people in order to use them for personal gain.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

MisterPerfect said:


> Again, my freinds do not provide any sort of service to me so I would basically be freinding new people in order to use them for personal gain.


People who won't help you aren't friends. They are acquaintances.



MisterPerfect said:


> If I have to be friends only with people who help my career I will be bored and fake it. When I someone's friends its because I like them for some reason. I don't really find them of any use to me. Some might argue only being friends with someone so you can use them for benefit is shallow and not what friendship is about.


How do you know there aren't people in the field of your choosing that aren't cool people?


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> People who won't help you aren't friends. They are acquaintances.
> 
> 
> How do you know there aren't people in the field of your choosing that aren't cool people?


I dont know what field you think I am in. So I not sure what you mean with that comment. I said how do I network, not why everyone at the office is an idiot. Even if they wanted to help me none of them can help me. I already said I don't make friends with people because they are useful to me. I make friend's for the sake of company. This post is about "Networking" not "How to make friends". I am also the most competent person most of the time. People, in general, are not very competent. I had to deal with adults, superiors, bosses who had the mentality of a 10-year-old and were horribly disorganized and it messed up things for everyone below them. I don't know why this is so common, but I need a plan to find competent individuals. I will be friends with almost anyone, that is not networking. Generally, I am the one picking up the slack for idiot superiors who can't get their stuff together and doing the general clean up for everyone who simply can't help themselves.


----------



## Aressini (Jul 30, 2016)

Depending on the type of project or work that you need to network for, find local organizations or conventions that have people for you to meet who will be interested in the project/work. For example, if you're looking to find an agent or a publisher for a work you want to publish, going to writing conventions and interacting with these people will boost your chances of finding an agent or publisher that will consider your work. Being diplomatic, interested, and willing to approach others are some traits you need to have for successful networking. Also, it never hurts to be sincere.


----------



## halfamazing (Oct 13, 2014)

MisterPerfect said:


> Well yeah that much is easy enough. The problem is finding people, promoting your product/project, meeting new people you are not forced to deal with on a daily bases.





MisterPerfect said:


> I auctually from Rural middle of no where area





MisterPerfect said:


> My friends are pretty useless. I tend to be the one carrying everyone.





MisterPerfect said:


> Like I said my friends are "Useless". I need a useful network. I not talking about "How to make friends".
> 
> Network-Connections for work, teams, group activities
> 
> Freinds-For fun


Without you realizing this, you are countering ever source of advice. If one says this, you come up with some excuse or you discard one aspect and aspect for another.

All the advice has been given to you but you really don't want it. You have to move pasts all of these barriers you are presenting.

Before you respond, take a long hard look at your responses, assess them, and internalize it.


----------



## Arunmor (Jun 25, 2016)

Just treat ppl with respect  and be good to them.And yes it's not easy for me this days i must admit  but i am bitter as hell mb OP can still accomplish being nice))


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

halfamazing said:


> Without you realizing this, you are countering ever source of advice. If one says this, you come up with some excuse or you discard one aspect and aspect for another.
> 
> All the advice has been given to you but you really don't want it. You have to move pasts all of these barriers you are presenting.
> 
> Before you respond, take a long hard look at your responses, assess them, and internalize it.


No, people keep asserting to make connections to just making connections through an already existing network, when I already established there is no established network. Which means I need to find new people. Most people assume "Well don't you have friends or family to help you" when in reality I am the person helping everyone, so I need people who can provide some benefit to ME vs me providing benefit to THEM. Most people don't supply me with a lot of connections or benefit. I usually have them around so I don't look weird for not having friends, or company to do stuff with when I want to go out. Stuff like "Helping me get jobs, Helping me get ahead in the work place, place to crash for the night" and those sort of useful connections is not something I ever really had. People think that all people magically have connections, unlike a lot of other people have had, I never really had a lot of people who really gave a crap or were willing to help me with anything.


----------

